# 1997 Maxima



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a '97 Maxima with approximately 91K miles on it. I have had issues with the accelator sticking after the car has been in reverse. My mechanic has not been able to find anything wrong with it after taking it apart and cleaning it multiple times. Aside from replacing it, does anyone have any knowledge of this being an issue?

Thank you!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, no I haven't heard of this happening on the 95-99 Maximas. What I will do for you is move this to our Maxima Forum, and hopefully someone should be able to help you out.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like a trip to the dealer is in order. That is a strange problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

I've actually had it to a dealer since I posted. I was told they couldn't find anything. Alas... Thank you!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

welcome to the forums


see if your throttle body is clean....


----------

